
How I went from Google intern to the head of Google Maps - dsr12
https://www.fastcompany.com/90241372/how-i-went-from-google-intern-to-the-head-of-google-maps
======
ntock
More of a dive into Google and the Google Maps product than a look at how she
climbed the ladder. The latter would be more interesting.

